# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  واقعة الطف في فلاش

## سعيد درويش

تمثيل جميل لواقعة الطف في فلاش

http://www.alzahraa1.net/altaf.htm

----------


## My tears

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك وأناحت برحلك ..
طبتم وطابت الأرض التي فيها دفنتم وفزتم فوزاً عظيماً عليك مني سلام الله أبدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.. 
السلام على من غسله دمه ونسج الريح أكفانه والتراب الذاري كافوره والقنا الخطي نعشه ..
وفي قلب من والاه قبره السلام على الجسم السليب السلام على الشيب الخضيب السلام على المحزوز راسه من القفا السلام على مسلوب العمامة والرداء السلام على الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى نساء الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين عليه السلام .. 

عظم الله لك الأجر يا رسول الله ..
عظم الله لك الأجر يا أمير المؤمنين ..
عظم الله لك الأجر يا فاطمة الزهراء ..
عظم الله لكم الأجر يا أعلام الهدى الأئمة النجباء الأطهار ..

أجرك الله أخي الكريم سعيد درويش .. 
وأثـابك الباري .. 
شكراً لك على فلم واقعة الطـف .. 
والله يعطيك العافية .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## جرح الزمن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك وأناحت برحلك ..
طبتم وطابت الأرض التي فيها دفنتم وفزتم فوزاً عظيماً عليك مني سلام الله أبدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.. 
السلام على من غسله دمه ونسج الريح أكفانه والتراب الذاري كافوره والقنا الخطي نعشه ..
وفي قلب من والاه قبره السلام على الجسم السليب السلام على الشيب الخضيب السلام على المحزوز راسه من القفا السلام على مسلوب العمامة والرداء السلام على الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى نساء الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين عليه السلام .. 

عظم الله لك الأجر يا رسول الله ..
عظم الله لك الأجر يا أمير المؤمنين ..
عظم الله لك الأجر يا فاطمة الزهراء ..
عظم الله لكم الأجر يا أعلام الهدى الأئمة النجباء الأطهار ..

أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك
لا يوم كيومك يأأبا عبد الله

----------


## moessa700

تسلمون اخواني على هذا المجهود الطيب

----------


## الضرغام

تسلمون على الفلاش وايد حلوووووو

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكور عالفلاش*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*واثابك الله على احياء ذكرى الحسين* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء ع

مشكور كل الشكر على الإطلالة الرائعة و يعطيك ألف عاااافية

----------


## العنود

_السلام عليك يا ابي عبد الله_ 
_السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله_
_السلام عليك يا ابن امير المؤمنين_
_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدتي و سيدة نساء العالمين_
_السلام على من غسله دما والتراب كافوره_
_وسلمت يداك اختي و نسأل الله العلي الاعلى_ 
_ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على الفلاش الروعه والله يوفقك

----------


## أم قمبر

_السلام عليك يا ابي عبد الله 
السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله_
_السلام عليك يا ابن امير المؤمنين_
_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدتي و سيدة نساء العالمين_
_السلام على من غسله دما والتراب كافوره_
_وسلمت يداك اختي و نسأل الله العلي الاعلى_ 
_ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك_

----------


## ارض الرباط

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه درّكِ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا أخية

والله لا يوم كيومك يااااااااااااااااا أباعبدالله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خوي
والسلام على الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين

----------


## احمد السهلاني

مشكور عالفلاش اللطيف

----------


## صعب انساك

السلام عليكم 0000000اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الرائع واسال الله ان يثقل به ميزان اعمالك والله يوفقك والسلام

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي دموعي على تواجدك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي جرح الزمن على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

العفو أخي  moessa 700

----------


## سعيد درويش

شكرا مرورك أخي الضرغام

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي القلب المرح على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

العفو أختي عاشقة الزهرا والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي العنود على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي عاشقة الإمام علي على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي أم قمبر على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي أرض الرباط على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي بشاير على تواجدك

----------


## سعيد درويش

العفو أخي أحمد السهلاني

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي صعب أنساك على تواجدك

----------


## صعب انساك

:bigsmile:  مشكور اخوي جعلعك الله من انصار المظلوم0ع0مع تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلم أخي صعب أنساك على تواجدك

----------


## دموع النرجس

مشكور أخوي على الفلاش الرائع
يعطيك ألف عافيه

تحياتي
دموع النرجس

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي العزيزة دموع النرجس على مرورك

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

فلاش رائع    وجميل

اشكرك عى الطرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي

نجمة بلا قمر

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي أختي نجمة بلا قمر على مرورك الكريم

----------


## بثينة

_السلام عليك يا ابي عبد الله 
السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله
__السلام عليك يا ابن امير المؤمنين_
_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدتي و سيدة نساء العالمين_
_السلام على من غسله دما والتراب كافوره_
_وسلمت يداك اختي و نسأل الله العلي الاعلى_ 
_ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك_

----------

